# Breivik-Prozess: "Habe mit Modern Warfare 2 das Töten trainiert"



## MichaelBonke (20. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Breivik-Prozess: "Habe mit Modern Warfare 2 das Töten trainiert" * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Breivik-Prozess: "Habe mit Modern Warfare 2 das Töten trainiert"


----------



## DiePoente (20. April 2012)

Oh nein, nicht schon wieder...


----------



## CyberBone (20. April 2012)

Der gute Herr Breivik sieht sich wohl nach all den Taten vorallem im Gericht gern als Entertainer und polarisiert mit allem was ihm in die Finger kommt.

1. Verhandlungstag: Hitlergruß
2. Verhandlungstag: Keine Reue an den Morden laut eigener Aussage, er würde es jederzeit wieder tun

usw.

Und nun eben der Fokus auf seine, ich nenne es mal auf gut deutsch, Hobbyaktivitäten hinsichtlich Videospiele.

Dieser Mann ist krank und vorallem voll zurechnungsfähig, wehe ein psychologe behauptet nochmal was anderes. Menschen wie er gehören nicht in eine Psychatrie, wo man versucht ihn auf irgendwelchen Wegen zu resozialisieren, sondern direkt in den Knast.


----------



## Kwengie (20. April 2012)

wie will man mit einem Computerspiel das Töten "trainieren"?
Der Spieler hält gar nicht die Waffe in der Hand, sondern steuert diese bloß mit den entsprechenden Eingabegeräten wie Maus oder Controller.

Also,
wie will man demnach ein Gefühl für echte Waffen vermittelt bekommen, wenn man sich nur mit virtuellen Schießprügeln auseinandersetzt?
In Schießvereinen bekommt man ein echtes Gefühl für die Waffen und deren Verhalten und das Töten kann besser "trainiert" werden.
Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht und was hat WoW damit zu tun?


----------



## Lordex (20. April 2012)

War ja so klar das so ein Schwachsinn ma wieder ausgegraben werden muss! Man kann mit Videospielen weder das SCHIEßEN noch das TÖTEN "Trainieren" Das die sich nicht selber langsam dumm vorkommen....


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (20. April 2012)

Na klasse....ich sehe jetzt schon wieder diese Typen die nur darauf gewartet haben dies wieder aufzurufen. Meine Spiele zocke ich, wenn es zensiert ist, uncut ebenso wie viele andere.....bauen wir dann so eine Scheiße?...Nein!!!

Was man bei dem Shooter trainieren soll ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel. "drücke L.M. fürs schießen, R fürs Nachladen und C fürs ducken?.....


----------



## Zerth (20. April 2012)

Mal ehrlich - das war nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ich sehe hier die Schuld bei Activision. Wer einen Massenmord in einem Shooter SIMULIERT, der muss auch damit rechnen, das entsprechende Personen davon inspiriert werden. Irgendwann muss man sich mal fragen, wann Provokation zwecks €€€ noch gerechtfertigt ist. Ich war schon damals der Meinung, MW2 ist zu weit gegangen.


----------



## BitByter (20. April 2012)

CyberBone schrieb:


> Der gute Herr Breivik sieht sich wohl nach all den Taten vorallem im Gericht gern als Entertainer und polarisiert mit allem was ihm in die Finger kommt.
> 
> 1. Verhandlungstag: Hitlergruß
> 2. Verhandlungstag: Keine Reue an den Morden laut eigener Aussage, er würde es jederzeit wieder tun
> ...


 es war kein hitlergruß, sondern die geschlossene faust. und "krank" sein, aber "voll zurechnungsfähig" schließt sich irgendwie aus. noch dazu wird er momentan von der staatsanwältin auseinandergenommen, die mehr und mehr beweist, in was für einer scheinwelt er lebt und dass er eben NICHT voll zurechnungsfähig er ist... aber warten wir einmal das ende des prozesses ab. und zum thema computerspiele und gewalt: solange das thema auch von den computerzeitschriften immer wieder rausgeholt wird, wird sich daran nicht so viel ändern. bisher habe ich keinen großen medialen aufschrei vernommen, was diesen prozess angeht...


----------



## copius (20. April 2012)

was ich mich frage.... wenn ein typ von der wallstreet sich mal wieder verspekuliert und dadurch mal wieder eine wirtschaftskriese auslöst die dann millionen von menschen den job, die perspektive und das dach über dem kopf nimmt und dieser jemand dann vor gericht aussagt das er vorher 1 jahr lang 16 stunden pro tag monopoly gespielt hat würde dann ernsthaft darüber diskutiert werden wie gefährlich wirtschafssimulationen für die menschheit sind?
kein spiel dieser welt kann für die entscheidungen eines einzelnen zitiert werden!!!

alles bullshit und regt mich echt wieder auf....
man sollte mal über die 100 millionen menschen auf diesem planeten berichten die spiele spielen und ein völlig normales leben führen!!!!


----------



## Chazer (20. April 2012)

Haben wir das nicht schon tausendmal durchgekaut . . .
Außerdem war diese Info schon lange vor dem Prozess bekannt durch die Schriften die man von ihm gefunden hat.

Dieser Breivik scheint tatsächlich nicht mehr ganz bei Sinnen zu sein. Aber ob geistig krank oder nicht, der wird wohl nie wieder in Freiheit leben dürfen und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2012)

Das habe ich gestern auch in den Nachrichten mitbekommen, da war allerdings nur von WOW die Rede.
War mir aber klar dass dieses Detail wieder hochgebauscht wird. Die Ermittler sollten aber auch mal seine Filmsammlung durchforsten, vielleicht findet sie da auch "belastendes" Material. Kann ja nicht sein dass immer Spiele als ausschließliche Sündenböcke herhalten müssen.


----------



## r1pperx (20. April 2012)

öl ins feuer. danke, du arsch.


----------



## Boba82Fett (20. April 2012)

In Videospielen kann man das nie und nimmer trainieren, habe auch damals Waffensachkunde gemacht und 2 Magazine 9mm geleert, das erste mal in meinem Leben, und ich habe die Scheibe nur einmal am Rand getroffen, ausserdem hatte ich zumiendest riesen respekt vor der Waffe und war einw enig nervös damit zu schießen.  Und davor hatte ich was weiß ich wieviele Ballerspiele gespielt, geholfen hats nicht


----------



## tDeece (20. April 2012)

CyberBone schrieb:


> Dieser Mann ist krank und vorallem voll zurechnungsfähig, wehe ein psychologe behauptet nochmal was anderes. Menschen wie er gehören nicht in eine Psychatrie, wo man versucht ihn auf irgendwelchen Wegen zu resozialisieren, sondern direkt in den Knast.


 
Ich denke so oder so wird man kaum damit rechnen müssen, dass der Typ "resozialisiert" und in die Gesellschaft entlassen werden kann. Der Mann wird vermutlich bis an sein Ende in einer wie auch immer gearteten Verwahrung bleiben. Unter der Prämisse hätte ich es allerdings GERADE gut gefunden, wenn man ihn als unzurechnungsfähigen Spinner abgetan hätte, denn DAS würde ihn vemrutlich extrem fuchsig machen (er will ja unbedingt ernst genommen werden - wie herrlich wäre es, wenn er vor den Augen der Weltöffentlichkeit als total bescheuert abgestempelt werden würde?)

Und zu seiner Erklärung... also bitte. Ein Arcade-Mausklick-Shooter wie MW2 zum "trainieren" von Schießen und Töten? Jeder der schon einmal mit einer Waffe geschossen hat weiß (und alle anderen können sich denken), wie wenig ein Computer-Spiel mit der Handhabung von Waffen zu tun hat.

Ich bin ein ziemlich guter BF3-Pilot! ... mal sehen wie weit ich in einem echten Jet komme


----------



## Boba82Fett (20. April 2012)

tDeece schrieb:


> Und zu seiner Erklärung... also bitte. Ein Arcade-Mausklick-Shooter wie MW2 zum "trainieren" von Schießen und Töten? Jeder der schon einmal mit einer Waffe geschossen hat weiß (und alle anderen können sich denken), wie wenig ein Computer-Spiel mit der Handhabung von Waffen zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich bin ein ziemlich guter BF3-Pilot! ... mal sehen wie weit ich in einem echten Jet komme


 So siehts aus, nur weil jemand bei Fifa trainiert, heißt das noch lange nicht das er trainiert um Umgang mit dem Ball ist, im echten Fußball.


----------



## slehmann5581 (20. April 2012)

egoshooter gehören verboten.

und ja, dass ist Ernst gemeimt


----------



## tDeece (20. April 2012)

Boba82Fett schrieb:


> In Videospielen kann man das nie und nimmer trainieren, habe auch damals Waffensachkunde gemacht und 2 Magazine 9mm geleert, das erste mal in meinem Leben, und ich habe die Scheibe nur einmal am Rand getroffen, ausserdem hatte ich zumiendest riesen respekt vor der Waffe und war einw enig nervös damit zu schießen.  Und davor hatte ich was weiß ich wieviele Ballerspiele gespielt, geholfen hats nicht



 Ich habe das erste und einzige Mal in meinem Leben hier in HH an einem Schießstand mit einer Glock 17 geschossen, auch zwei Magazine, auch 9mm, Entfernung weiß ich nicht mehr, aber schon recht "weit" - ich hab zwei mal verzogen, und ansonsten absolut gerockt! Und ich war nicht mal beim Bund!  

...hmm... habe aber immer viel COD und BF gezockt. Vielleicht ist ja doch was dran   (*ironie!*ironie!*ironie!!!*)


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (20. April 2012)

Oh mein Gott diesen Vollpfosten sollte jetzt langsam mal einer zum schweigen bringen...
Warum machen die überhaupt nen Prozess ?
Abstreiten kann er es ja wohl schlecht !
Ab auf den Stuhl mit ihm, dann irgendwo auf nem Acker seine Leiche verotten lassen still und heimlich ohne Trubel !
Dem geht doch einer ab bei dem Theater der um ihn gemacht wird ...


----------



## Neawoulf (20. April 2012)

Der verarscht die Leute doch nur und hat ganz bewusst gerade von Call of Duty und World of Warcraft gesprochen um die Vorurteile der Leute zu bestätigen. Warum bietet das Gericht ihm überhaupt diese Bühne? Meiner Meinung nach sollte kein Wort, das er spricht (vor allem, wenn es nicht direkt mit seiner Tat zutun hat) überhaupt an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. Auch der Hitlergruß wäre für mich als Richter Grund genug ihn für den Rest des Prozesses in Handschellen zu packen. Der Typ freut sich garantiert nen Ast ab, dass die Medien derzeit so ziemlich jedes Wort, das er sagt, durchkauen. Für gefährlich halte ich es auch, immerhin gibt es genug Spinner da draußen, die sich den Typen als Vorbild aussuchen könnten, denn offenbar hat er es drauf sich medienwirksam zu präsentieren.



VirtuallYBanisheD schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott diesen Vollpfosten sollte jetzt langsam mal einer zum schweigen bringen...
> Warum machen die überhaupt nen Prozess ?
> Abstreiten kann er es ja wohl schlecht !
> Ab auf den Stuhl mit ihm, dann irgendwo auf nem Acker seine Leiche verotten lassen still und heimlich ohne Trubel !
> Dem geht doch einer ab bei dem Theater der um ihn gemacht wird ...


 
Nö, selbst der schlimmste Verbrecher hat einen fairen Prozess verdient. Ansonsten ist der Staat nicht besser als die, die er verurteilt.


----------



## tDeece (20. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nö, selbst der schlimmste Verbrecher hat einen fairen Prozess verdient. Ansonsten ist der Staat nicht besser als die, die er verurteilt.


 
Unbestritten - aber ich stelle mir in diesem Fall ehrlich die Frage, was das jetzt alles bringt? In einigen Fällen sollte das Prozedere zumindest drastisch abgekürzt oder anderweitig "optimiert" werden. Was jetzt gerade passiert ist eine ziemlich perverse und unnötige Pflichtübung die durchgekaut werden _muss_.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2012)

Super. Dank so einem Irren rutscht der normale Computerspieler, der auch gern mal BF oder COD spielt in den Mittelpunkt und wird von unbedarften, nicht in der Materie stehenden Personen automatisch mit in den gleichen Topf geworfen.


----------



## Morathi (20. April 2012)

tDeece schrieb:


> Unbestritten - aber ich stelle mir in diesem Fall ehrlich die Frage, was das jetzt alles bringt? In einigen Fällen sollte das Prozedere zumindest drastisch abgekürzt oder anderweitig "optimiert" werden. Was jetzt gerade passiert ist eine ziemlich perverse und unnötige Pflichtübung die durchgekaut werden _muss_.


 
Nein, das Problem ist einfach die übertriebene Berichterstattung die dem Herrn voll in die Hände spielt. Man könnte ihn ganz einfach entwaffnen, indem man den Prozess nicht öffentlich macht, denn diese ganze Aufmerksamkeit hat er nicht verdient und ist eine hervorragende Plattform, um weiter Schaden anzurichten. Aber erzähl das mal unseren Medien, die offensichtlich alles tun würden, um ihn weiter ins Rampenlicht zu stellen.

Fairer Prozess ist wichtig und muss durchgeführt werden, nur muss das nicht vor den Augen der gesamten Welt passieren und so eine Bühne zur Selbstprofilierung geschaffen werden...


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der verarscht die Leute doch nur und hat ganz bewusst gerade von Call of Duty und World of Warcraft gesprochen um die Vorurteile der Leute zu bestätigen. Warum bietet das Gericht ihm überhaupt diese Bühne? Meiner Meinung nach sollte kein Wort, das er spricht (vor allem, wenn es nicht direkt mit seiner Tat zutun hat) überhaupt an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. Auch der Hitlergruß wäre für mich als Richter Grund genug ihn für den Rest des Prozesses in Handschellen zu packen. Der Typ freut sich garantiert nen Ast ab, dass die Medien derzeit so ziemlich jedes Wort, das er sagt, durchkauen. Für gefährlich halte ich es auch, immerhin gibt es genug Spinner da draußen, die sich den Typen als Vorbild aussuchen könnten, denn offenbar hat er es drauf sich medienwirksam zu präsentieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, selbst der schlimmste Verbrecher hat einen fairen Prozess verdient. Ansonsten ist der Staat nicht besser als die, die er verurteilt.


 
Mag sein, aber bei Leuten wie dem Breivik empfinde ich, daß es für solche Leute im europäischen Raum keine gerechte Strafe gibt (in Schweden gibts noch nicht mal lebenslänglich).

Manchmal wünschte ich mir für solche Massenmörder die Einführung der Todesstrafe.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (20. April 2012)

slehmann5581 schrieb:


> egoshooter gehören verboten.
> 
> und ja, dass ist Ernst gemeimt


 

Nur die Aussage, oder auch die Rechtschreibung?


----------



## tDeece (20. April 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Nein, das Problem ist einfach die übertriebene Berichterstattung die dem Herrn voll in die Hände spielt. Man könnte ihn ganz einfach entwaffnen, indem man den Prozess nicht öffentlich macht, denn diese ganze Aufmerksamkeit hat er nicht verdient und ist eine hervorragende Plattform, um weiter Schaden anzurichten. Aber erzähl das mal unseren Medien, die offensichtlich alles tun würden, um ihn weiter ins Rampenlicht zu stellen.
> 
> Fairer Prozess ist wichtig und muss durchgeführt werden, nur muss das nicht vor den Augen der gesamten Welt passieren und so eine Bühne zur Selbstprofilierung geschaffen werden...


 
Auch das ist natürlich richtig (wobei Einige ja gerade eine öffentliche Verhandlung für einen "fairen Prozess" als sehr wichtig erachten, die genauen Definitionen sind also, wie so oft, ziemlich diffus :-\

Aber für mich bleibt grundlegend die Frage WAS dieser Prozess bewirken soll? Breivik gibt alles zu, die Opfer sind bekannt, über den Tathergang gibt es inzwischen sogar Dokumentationen! Was ist nach dem Prozess, mit all dem Schmerz für die Angehörigen, denn genau gewonnen? Das zwickt mich ganz gewaltig. Ob öffentlich oder nicht ist da ein zusätzlicher Aufreg-Faktor für mich, aber eher "nebenbei".

Nachtrag: Anwälte, Richter (Schöffen) setzen sich zusammen, halten protokollarisch alles Wichtige fest, der Angeklagte darf ein Plädoyer halten, sich ggf. rechtfertigen, dann wird ein Urteil gesprochen. Fertig. Nicht IMMER, aber in diesem Fall wäre das doch ausreichend. Warum noch Zeugenbefragungen? Warum noch Beweisaufnahme? Warum muss jede Tötung im Detail noch einmal durchgekaut werden? Wie gesagt - ich beziehe mich nur auf diesen einzen speziellen Fall, das ist KEIN allgemeingültige Aussage. Das meinte ich vorhin mit "es sollte möglich sein in Sonderfällen das Prozedere zu optimieren, bzw. abzukürzen".


----------



## Soulja110 (20. April 2012)

slehmann5581 schrieb:


> egoshooter gehören verboten.
> 
> und ja, dass ist Ernst gemeimt


 
wow ein Trollpost, mal was ganz neues im Netz -.-


----------



## Sleipnir4 (20. April 2012)

Ich Frage mich gerade, wie die Leute im Mittelalter das Morden und foltern "trainier" haben.

Dass Breivik nicht der geistig gesündeste Mensch ist, sollte wohl jedem Klar sein, der mehr als 2mm Haare auf dem Kopf hat.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2012)

Man kann damit maximal seine Reaktion (Reaktionszeit, aber auch das schnelle Wahrnehmen von Geräuschen und Bewegungen) und in gewissem Maße auch ein "taktisches Vorgehen" trainieren, also dass man lernt, wie man Deckungen usw. erkennt und nutzt. Mehr nicht - sofern er diese Aussage denn überhaupt ernst meinte. 

Was natürlich gut sein kann ist, dass er seine Tötungsfantasien mit einem solchen Spiel schon im Vorfeld ausgelebt hat - aber wirklich trainieren ist damit natürlich nicht möglich.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (20. April 2012)

Der Typ wollte wohl "Al-Kaida für Christen" schaffen !
 Physisch trainiern kann man mit MW2 sicher nicht, so war es auch nicht gemeint !!!! er hat sich wenn die *"Moral des Menschsein wegtrainiert"*  Er hat sich durch das Spiel einfach anregen lassen, "Phantasie" "Kopfkino"


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. April 2012)

VirtuallYBanisheD schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott diesen Vollpfosten sollte jetzt langsam mal einer zum schweigen bringen...
> Warum machen die überhaupt nen Prozess ?
> Abstreiten kann er es ja wohl schlecht !
> Ab auf den Stuhl mit ihm, dann irgendwo auf nem Acker seine Leiche verotten lassen still und heimlich ohne Trubel !
> Dem geht doch einer ab bei dem Theater der um ihn gemacht wird ...



Auch wenn es bestimmte Kleingeister schwer akzeptieren können: Der Entwicklungsstand eines demokratischen Rechtsstaates wird auch daran bemessen, wie er mit Verbrechern und Gefangenen umgeht.


----------



## manugru (20. April 2012)

Und ich habe in Modern Warfare 2 gelernt, wie man ein gutes Serversystem in ein schlechtes Matchmaking System ändern kann


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. April 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Nein, das Problem ist einfach die übertriebene Berichterstattung die dem Herrn voll in die Hände spielt. Man könnte ihn ganz einfach entwaffnen, indem man den Prozess nicht öffentlich macht, denn diese ganze Aufmerksamkeit hat er nicht verdient und ist eine hervorragende Plattform, um weiter Schaden anzurichten. Aber erzähl das mal unseren Medien, die offensichtlich alles tun würden, um ihn weiter ins Rampenlicht zu stellen.
> 
> Fairer Prozess ist wichtig und muss durchgeführt werden, nur muss das nicht vor den Augen der gesamten Welt passieren und so eine Bühne zur Selbstprofilierung geschaffen werden...



Dem stimme ich weitgehend zu. Die Medien dürften diesen Herrn keine Bühne zur Selbstdarstellung liefern. Kurze Nachricht, fertig. Immerhin gibt es ja keine Bildübertragung mehr.


----------



## tDeece (20. April 2012)

Schön ist dann auch zu lesen, wie sich z.B. SPON darüber echauffiert, dass der "Massenmörder wie befürchtet seine Verhandlung als Bühne missbraucht". Und darüber DICK das Foto von dem Fatzke in seiner Gruß-Position.

Dass das alles furchtbart bigott ist, ist ja jedem klar, aber dass man sich nicht mal mehr die Mühe macht das wenigstens ein bisschen zu verschleiern ist schon irgendwie... weiß nicht. Was ist das? Lustig? Peinlich? Albern? Schlimm? Typisch?

Jedenfalls wirft es - mal wieder - kein gutes Licht auf Medien und Gesellschaft.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. April 2012)

tDeece schrieb:


> Auch das ist natürlich richtig (wobei Einige ja gerade eine öffentliche Verhandlung für einen "fairen Prozess" als sehr wichtig erachten, die genauen Definitionen sind also, wie so oft, ziemlich diffus :-\
> 
> Aber für mich bleibt grundlegend die Frage WAS dieser Prozess bewirken soll? Breivik gibt alles zu, die Opfer sind bekannt, über den Tathergang gibt es inzwischen sogar Dokumentationen! Was ist nach dem Prozess, mit all dem Schmerz für die Angehörigen, denn genau gewonnen? Das zwickt mich ganz gewaltig. Ob öffentlich oder nicht ist da ein zusätzlicher Aufreg-Faktor für mich, aber eher "nebenbei".
> 
> Nachtrag: Anwälte, Richter (Schöffen) setzen sich zusammen, halten protokollarisch alles Wichtige fest, der Angeklagte darf ein Plädoyer halten, sich ggf. rechtfertigen, dann wird ein Urteil gesprochen. Fertig. Nicht IMMER, aber in diesem Fall wäre das doch ausreichend. Warum noch Zeugenbefragungen? Warum noch Beweisaufnahme? Warum muss jede Tötung im Detail noch einmal durchgekaut werden? Wie gesagt - ich beziehe mich nur auf diesen einzen speziellen Fall, das ist KEIN allgemeingültige Aussage. Das meinte ich vorhin mit "es sollte möglich sein in Sonderfällen das Prozedere zu optimieren, bzw. abzukürzen".


Um die Motivation des Täters festzustellen und zu klären ob er unzurechnungsfähig oder ein eiskalter Massenmörder ist. Das kann man nicht ohne den Täter zu befragen und den Ablauf nochmal durchzukauen. So grausam es sein mag aber um zu einem ordentlichen Urteil zu kommen muss das leider sein. Ansonsten bleibt der Rechtsstaat auf der Strecke.


----------



## tDeece (20. April 2012)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Um die Motivation des Täters festzustellen und zu klären ob er unzurechnungsfähig oder ein eiskalter Massenmörder ist. Das kann man nicht ohne den Täter zu befragen und den Ablauf nochmal durchzukauen. So grausam es sein mag aber um zu einem ordentlichen Urteil zu kommen muss das leider sein. Ansonsten bleibt der Rechtsstaat auf der Strecke.


 
Die Zurechnungsfähigkeit wurde (zweimal, glaube ich) im Vorfeld der Verhandlung überprüft, das ist ja auch nicht auf Aufgabe des Richters oder des Prozesses. Dafür braucht man also die ganze Geschichte erstmal nicht. Die Motivation für seine Taten schwallt Breivik selbst ständig in die Welt, niemand der sich an dieser Verhandlung beteiligen will/muss kann da besser was zu sagen als er selbst. Bewiesen werden muss ihm ja auch nichts.

Ich will nicht flamen und rummotzen (kommt bei non-verbalen Diskussionen immer schlecht rüber, wie man selbst gerade "drauf ist" oder redet), also ich bin absolut in dieser Diskussion gerade nicht angefressen, oder so.  Das mal als Verdeutlichung. Wir sind aber sehr wohl offenbar auf zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Gleisen unterwegs.


----------



## Kerusame (20. April 2012)

na wenn schon ein spinner sagt dass er shooter zum training verwendet sollten wir am besten alle shooter und actionfilme einstampfen.. nix splatter, horror oder bambam, nur noch hübsche naturfilme, pädagogisch wertvolle spiele die kreativität und hirnleistung anregen. und in zukunft nur noch amokläufer die sich das menschliche verhalten auf facebook abtrainiert haben oder google+ für ihre planungen gebrauchen.

wo ist eigentlich der deutsche standard:"killerspielverbot"?

/ironie off

ach ja, der alte eierkopp brevik... naja soll er labern und labern... sein tolles terrornetzwerk mit "schläfern" die bereit sind in norwegen und rom zuzuschlagen sind vermutlich seine 10jährigen PRO-GUY freunde die er vom spielen kennt. und die stehen dann mit ner sprengstoffweste voller plastelin bei sich vorm spiegel und denken sich "wooaahhh ich bin der shooter-king, macht was ich sage oder es....." "Anders es ist 8 uhr ab ins bett!" "och mama... "

ehrlich man mag ja von der islamisierung europas halten was man will, aber der typ hat sie nicht mehr alle und gehört zwangseingewiesen. nein ich will nicht dass er in haft genommen wird, denn ~20 jahre sind für mich nicht genug. ab in die geschlossene und 40+ jahre nur in zwangsweste und trainingshose hinter verschlossenen türen halten. sobald er sich selbst nicht mehr bewegen kann, setzt man ihn in eine wohnung in einem islamischen land und lässt ihn die letzten 3-4 tage regungslos eine minarett beobachten. am besten mit islamischem gesang im hintergrund...

oder man verkauft ihn als arbeitskraft nach nordkorea, dort wird er lernen seinen hirnfurz für sich zu behalten oder elendiglich verhungern... mir beides recht...


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. April 2012)

tDeece schrieb:


> Die Zurechnungsfähigkeit wurde (zweimal, glaube ich) im Vorfeld der Verhandlung überprüft, das ist ja auch nicht auf Aufgabe des Richters oder des Prozesses.


Doch, genau das ist es. Zumindest in D, und ich glaube nicht das es in Schweden anders sein wird. 



tDeece schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man also die ganze Geschichte erstmal nicht. Die Motivation für seine Taten schwallt Breivik selbst ständig in die Welt, niemand der sich an dieser Verhandlung beteiligen will/muss kann da besser was zu sagen als er selbst. Bewiesen werden muss ihm ja auch nichts.


Auf die Idee das er das so einiges erzählt nur um möglichst glimpflich aus der Sache kommt, kommst du nicht? Alles was er sagt muss hinterfragt werden.



tDeece schrieb:


> Wir sind aber sehr wohl offenbar auf zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Gleisen unterwegs.


Richtig, meins nennt sich Rechtsstaat, deines scheint ein anderes zu sein.


----------



## -EGF-Schwammmm (20. April 2012)

Nichts spielt hier noch eine rolle!!!
Dieser typ gehört Öffentlich aufgeschlitzt!!!
kein tier auf der welt ist so gestört und bring seine eigenen artgenossen um- mit soller gleichgültigkeit- und was wird wieder als mantel benutzt!? die religion!!!
der typ gehört weg von erden- und seine eigene kugel müsste er nochselber bezahlen!!!
ist ja nun offensichtlich was er getan hat!!!
weg mit diesem psycho...


----------



## Kerusame (20. April 2012)

tatsächlich beruht die verhandlung fast ausschließlich auf der frage: zurechnungsfähig (21 jahre haft + anschließende verwahrung) oder nicht zurechnungsfähig (bei bedarf auch 60+ jahre in der geschlossenen).

einerseits wäre es ein witz wenn er als nicht zurechnungsfähig bescheinigt wird, weil es in gewisser weise die schuld von ihm nimmt, ala "was soll er machen er ist unzurechnungsfähig"... andererseits fürchtet er sich ja angeblich mehr vor der geschlossenen als vor dem gefängnis, und man könnte ihn länger weg halten von der welt.

in solchen situationen sollte auch in rechtsstaaten gefoltert werden, der typ hats nicht anders verdient...


----------



## tDeece (20. April 2012)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Doch, genau das ist es. Zumindest in D, und ich glaube nicht das es in Schweden anders sein wird.
> 
> Auf die Idee das er das so einiges erzählt nur um möglichst glimpflich aus der Sache kommt, kommst du nicht? Alles was er sagt muss hinterfragt werden.
> 
> Richtig, meins nennt sich Rechtsstaat, deines scheint ein anderes zu sein.



Wie befürchtet. Das gebe ich mir schon ausdrücklich mal die Mühe das hier sachlich und ohne Anfeindungen laufen zu lassen, und trotzdem giftest Du gleich los. Was soll das? Warum ist es nicht möglich sich im Internet mal anständig zu unterhalten? :-\

Ich will trotzdem nochmal eben: Wie mehrfach gesagt beziehe ich mich auf diesen speziellen Fall, und nicht auf die allgemeine Situation. Breivik versucht sich in keinster Weise aus der Sache herauszuziehen. Klar, er versucht sich zu rechtfertigen und plädiert auf "nicht schuldig", was sein Recht ist und was ihm keiner nehmen will, auch ICH als "Feind des Rechtstattes" nicht. In diesem Fall ist es so, das Breivik durch Aussagen á la "Ich würde es wieder machen", bzw. "Ich bereue es nicht noch mehr Menschen getötet zu haben" sich selbst am stärksten in die Tonne haut. Es wäre für ihn in diesem Fall vermutlich sogar BESSER wenn man ihm das Wort verbieten würden. Nochmal, das ist NICHT was ich fordere! Ich zweifel nur in diesem speziellen Fall die Sinnhaftigkeit an, zusammen mit unzähligen Zeugen alles minutiös noch einmal aufzudröseln, obwohl das am Ende die Sachlage und die Aussagen nicht ändert.


----------



## elDevanthar (20. April 2012)

*@-EGF-Schwammmm* 


lol, was für ein schwachsinn.
Und in welcher Hinsicht ist der, der deine vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen durchführt / beschließt besser als der Täter?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (20. April 2012)

-EGF-Schwammmm schrieb:


> Dieser typ gehört Öffentlich aufgeschlitzt!!!


Ganz sicher nicht.



-EGF-Schwammmm schrieb:


> kein tier auf der welt ist so gestört und bring seine eigenen artgenossen um- mit soller gleichgültigkeit- und was wird wieder als mantel benutzt!? die religion!!!



Es gibt durchaus Kannibalismus, im Tierreich. Allerdings kein Massenmord.



-EGF-Schwammmm schrieb:


> der typ gehört weg von erden- und seine eigene kugel müsste er nochselber bezahlen!!!


Das ist genau das Falsche, weil er ja selber entweder Todesstrafe oder Freispruch fordert.

Das Schlimmste was er sich vorstellen kann ist, in irgend einem Loch einfach Vergessen zu werden.
Und genau das sollte er bekommen. Ab in den Knast und keine Berichterstattun und kein Kontakt zur Aussenwelt mehr.

In 20 Jahren soll mal ein Wärter ein Seil vor seiner Zelle verlieren, dann tut er der Welt ganz sicher den Gefallen.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (20. April 2012)

Ich finde daran nichts verwerfliches, die Menschheit hat ein Recht darauf zu erfahren was in ihm vorgeht, auch wenn die 77 Menschen nicht wieder auferstehen finde ich es sehr Interessant in die Psyche eines so abgrundtiefen Menschen zu blicken !
Das hat mich schon damals bei Osam Bin Laden gestört, man hätte ihn "lebend festnehmen können" und hat es nicht gemacht ! Man hätte "warscheinlich" alles erfahren und den bescheuerten Verschwörungstheoretikern endlich den Gar ausgemacht ! für mich eines der größten fehlentscheidung des noch jungen 21 Jahrhundert ! ( sry ich schweif von Thema ab)


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Warum bietet das Gericht ihm überhaupt diese Bühne? Meiner Meinung nach sollte kein Wort, das er spricht (vor allem, wenn es nicht direkt mit seiner Tat zutun hat) überhaupt an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. Auch der Hitlergruß wäre für mich als Richter Grund genug ihn für den Rest des Prozesses in Handschellen zu packen. Der Typ freut sich garantiert nen Ast ab, dass die Medien derzeit so ziemlich jedes Wort, das er sagt, durchkauen. Für gefährlich halte ich es auch, immerhin gibt es genug Spinner da draußen, die sich den Typen als Vorbild aussuchen könnten, denn offenbar hat er es drauf sich medienwirksam zu präsentieren.


 
Das frag ich mich auch. Es war doch von Anfang an klar das er den Prozess für seine Propaganda nutzen würde. 
Den Prozess hinter geschlossenen Türen abzuhalten wäre für alle Betroffenen das beste.
Und wie viele Spinner es gibt die Breivik sogar anhimmeln sieht man ja z.B. Hier


----------



## MrCry3Angel (20. April 2012)

Wie dämlich muss dieser "Kevin Forts" sein, der es öffentlich macht !! (Banane in den Kopf steck)
sauber gemacht jetzt, Morgen brennt sein Haus warscheinlich *facepalm*


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. April 2012)

tDeece schrieb:


> Wie befürchtet. Das gebe ich mir schon ausdrücklich mal die Mühe das hier sachlich und ohne Anfeindungen laufen zu lassen, und trotzdem giftest Du gleich los. Was soll das? Warum ist es nicht möglich sich im Internet mal anständig zu unterhalten? :-\
> 
> Ich will trotzdem nochmal eben: Wie mehrfach gesagt beziehe ich mich auf diesen speziellen Fall, und nicht auf die allgemeine Situation. Breivik versucht sich in keinster Weise aus der Sache herauszuziehen. Klar, er versucht sich zu rechtfertigen und plädiert auf "nicht schuldig", was sein Recht ist und was ihm keiner nehmen will, auch ICH als "Feind des Rechtstattes" nicht. In diesem Fall ist es so, das Breivik durch Aussagen á la "Ich würde es wieder machen", bzw. "Ich bereue es nicht noch mehr Menschen getötet zu haben" sich selbst am stärksten in die Tonne haut. Es wäre für ihn in diesem Fall vermutlich sogar BESSER wenn man ihm das Wort verbieten würden. Nochmal, das ist NICHT was ich fordere! Ich zweifel nur in diesem speziellen Fall die Sinnhaftigkeit an, zusammen mit unzähligen Zeugen alles minutiös noch einmal aufzudröseln, obwohl das am Ende die Sachlage und die Aussagen nicht ändert.


Ah ein Hellseher. Na klar er sagt nur die Wahrheit und kann gar nicht anders. Deine Naivität ihm einfach alles zu glauben was er sagt ist schon irgendwie süß. Das dürfte nämlich genau seine Strategie sein. Und du bist ihm perfekt auf dem Leim gegangen. Glückwunsch, was besseres kann er sich gar nicht wünschen. Diese Aktionen von ihm sind doch so deutbar das man auf die Idee kommt ihn für geisteskrank zu erklären und dann ist sein Wunsch erfüllt, auch wenn er genau das Gegenteil erzählt. Wenn etwas so offensichtlich ist wie seine Aktionen sollte man sie hinterfragen, was du nicht tust. Und das ist dein Fehler.


----------



## JCFR (20. April 2012)

"Habe mit Modern Warfare 2 das Töten trainiert" 

Na toll, wegen Aussagen wie dieser wird das Verbot-Thema wahrscheinlich mal wieder  groß durch die Medien geistern - vielen Dank. 
Obwohl es Millionen CoD-Spieler auf der welt gibt, die nur ihre Unterhaltung dabei suchen und sonst friedliebender kaum sein könnten, genügt ein Geisteskranker um alles
in den Abgrund zu reißen.  
Dabei muss man im Hirn schon 'ne ziemliche Klatsche haben, um das Töten trainiren zu wollen. 



Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Falsche, weil er ja selber entweder Todesstrafe oder Freispruch fordert.
> Das Schlimmste was er sich vorstellen kann ist, in irgend einem Loch einfach Vergessen zu werden.
> Und genau das sollte er bekommen. Ab in den Knast und keine Berichterstattun und kein Kontakt zur Aussenwelt mehr.
> In 20 Jahren soll mal ein Wärter ein Seil vor seiner Zelle verlieren, dann tut er der Welt ganz sicher den Gefallen.



Das mag ja sein, aber es hat für mich auch einen bitteren Mitgeschmack, wenn man solche Massenmörder auf Kosten des Staates Jahre durchfüttern und mittragen muss, obwohl man genau weiß, dass der Kerl sich im Leben NIE ändern wird. 
Und am Ende kommt er vielleicht doch nach 15 Jahren wegen guter Führung auf freien Fuß... was für ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Angehörigen der opfer. 
Tja, was macht man mit jemanden, für den Knast und Tod zu gut ist? 
Ich weiß nur: Solche Leute braucht man auf der Erde nicht und es wäre definitiv nicht schade drum, wenn's Einen weniger gäbe.


----------



## cameleoLP (20. April 2012)

so ein Mist da wird es bald noch mehr schnitte oder so was geben.


----------



## Olsen84 (20. April 2012)

JCFR schrieb:


> Obwohl es Millionen CoD-Spieler auf der welt gibt, die nur ihre Unterhaltung dabei suchen und sonst friedliebender kaum sein könnten, genügt ein Geisteskranker um alles in den Abgrund zu reißen.
> Dabei muss man im Hirn schon 'ne ziemliche Klatsche haben, um das Töten trainiren zu wollen.
> 
> [...]
> ...


 
Den Schlag ins Gesicht bekommt ein jeder, der sich diesen Beitrag durchlesen muss! Natürlich wird es die Debatte um "Killerspiele" erneut auf den Tisch rufen und genau das ist auch gut so!

Viel interessanter finde ich, dass sich der Großteil der selbsternannten "gebildeten Klasse" noch immer nicht im Klaren zu sein scheint, warum es derartige Debatten überhaupt gibt. Dieser Massenmörder ist krank. Das merkt man nicht nur an seinem Handeln auf freiem Fuß, sondern mit jeder neuen Info, die es zu diesem Thema aufzuschnappen gibt. Er hat psychisch/geistig Probleme - und zwar nicht zu knapp. Wo diese Probleme entstanden sind, ist für viele erst einmal nebensächlich. Ob die Gesellschaft selbst oder eben seine direkte Umgebung damit in Verbindung gebracht werden muss, ist offensichtlich egal. Hauptsache wir hinterfragen nicht und nieten den Kerl einfach um... Denn Tod mit Tod zu beantworten ist schließlich die Definition von Gerechtigkeit... Ich kann da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!

Aber vom Thema Gerechtigkeitssinn zurück zum Thema "Killerspieldebatte": Ist es noch immer nicht zu verstehen, dass es bei diesen Diskussionen darum geht, dass "gewaltverherrlichende Spiele" zum "ersten Schritt zur eigenen Gewaltausübung" animieren KÖNNEN? Es geht nicht darum, ob sie millionen Menschen Spaß machen und demnach völlig bedenkenfrei angeboten werden können. Die Menschheit ist keine homogene Masse. Es gibt Personen, die mit dieser Art Eindrücken nicht umgehen können. Und um diese zu schützen, ist es absolut unabdingbar, immer weiter das Thema Gewalt in Medien zu diskutieren, um am Ende auf eine sinnvolle Lösung zu kommen. "Mir hats doch auch nicht geschadet" ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung und zeigt immer wieder deutlichst, dass gewisse Entscheidungen eben nicht vom gesellschaftlichen Mob kommen sollten/müssen.

Spiele verwischen die Grenzen zur Realität - mehr als jedes andere Medium, da sie auf verschiedenen Sinnesebenen ganz konkrete Bilder vermitteln. Deswegen können sie eine Gefahr darstellen. Es gibt tausende Menschen, die diese Grenzen auch ohne Bildschirm nicht mehr wahrnehmen und wer weiß: vielleicht haben in diesem Fall Spiele eben doch eine entscheidende Rolle gespielt. Einfach von der Hand zu weisen ists auf jeden Fall nicht... 

Ich selbst spiele zu gern Spiele, in denen auch Gewalt ein Thema ist und plädiere keinesfalls für ein generelles Verbot. Eine Diskussion, bei der es aber schlichtweg darum geht, Menschen zu schützen, ist niemals unangebracht. Auch wenn sich damit ein Großteil gleich wieder in seiner Männlichkeit und Freiheit beschnitten fühlt. Denn schließlich ist man ja schon über 18 und Spiele sind Kunst und so ^^


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Der Typ schreibt und sagt so viel Schwachsinn und alle sagen (oder fast alle) "was der sagt ist doch krank und dumm". 
Aber wenn er dann eine Aussage zu "Killerspielen" tätigt, wird dieser Aussage auf einmal total viel Gewicht verliehen und alle Spieler schieben Panik.  

Die Aussagen dieses Typen sind in jedem Satz, in jedem Wort Provokation und Verwirrtheit. Ich finde man sollte seinen Ausführungen nicht so viel Gewicht zu sprechen.


----------



## Olsen84 (20. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Der Typ schreibt und sagt so viel Schwachsinn und alle sagen (oder fast alle) "was der sagt ist doch krank und dumm".
> Aber wenn er dann eine Aussage zu "Killerspielen" tätigt, wird dieser Aussage auf einmal total viel Gewicht verliehen und alle Spieler schieben Panik.


 
Es sind niemals alle Aussagen einer Person dumm / geplant / gelogen. Es bleibt ja doch ein Individuum mit einer gewissen Persönlichkeit / Struktur. Cool wäre halt, man könne irgendwie einschätzen, was er jetzt spielt oder wos eben doch klemmt.


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Es sind niemals alle Aussagen einer Person dumm / geplant / gelogen. Es bleibt ja doch ein Individuum mit einer gewissen Persönlichkeit / Struktur. Cool wäre halt, man könne irgendwie einschätzen, was er jetzt spielt oder wos eben doch klemmt.


Also willst du sagen Breivik hat teilweise mit seinen Aussagen recht?
Man kann ja nur die Aussagen beurteilen, die man zu Gehör kriegt.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (20. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also willst du sagen Breivik hat teilweise mit seinen Aussagen recht?
> Man kann ja nur die Aussagen beurteilen, die man zu Gehör kriegt.


 
Ich denke er meint, dass jemand, der extrem viele dumme und falsche Aussagen macht, hin und wider einen Zufallstreffer landen muss.


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint, dass jemand, der extrem viele dumme und falsche Aussagen macht, hin und wider einen Zufallstreffer landen muss.


Und er hält die Aussage "Killerspiele" könne man zum Trainieren solcher Taten nutzen für so einen "Zufallstreffer"?

Ergibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn, wieso man bei so einer Person auf einen "Zufallstreffer" warten muss, um dann groß aufzuschreien. 

Wenn Dr. Pfeiffer (oder wie der eine Psychologe da heißt^^) seine Thesen verbreitet, sagen ja auch alle "ach hört dem doch einfach nicht mehr zu". Aber bei Breivik ist die Aussage auf einmal von Belang?


----------



## Olsen84 (20. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also willst du sagen Breivik hat teilweise mit seinen Aussagen recht?
> Man kann ja nur die Aussagen beurteilen, die man zu Gehör kriegt.


 
Nein. Aber ich behaupte, dass ein Teil seiner Aussagen tatsächlich seine Persönlichkeit / seinen geistigen Zustand wiederspiegeln (Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich beileibe nicht alle Aussagen kenne, weil ich mich nicht aufgefordert fühle, dem Prozess eine riesen Beachtung entgegen zu bringen). Ich glaube nicht daran, dass er seit Wochen ein ausgetüfteltes Pokerface aufsetzt, nur um ein bestimmtes Ziel zu erreichen. Der Mann hat (aus für Ottonormalverbraucher nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen) x Menschen getötet und damit bereits eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass er nicht ganz rund läuft


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Aber vom Thema Gerechtigkeitssinn zurück zum Thema "Killerspieldebatte": Ist es noch immer nicht zu verstehen, dass es bei diesen Diskussionen darum geht, dass "gewaltverherrlichende Spiele" zum "ersten Schritt zur eigenen Gewaltausübung" animieren KÖNNEN?


Sicher ist das zu verstehen. Aber ein "Vorbild" *kann *alles mögliche sein:
- die befreiten Menschen in "Matrix", die Terroranschläge auf das System verüben ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste (die Wachmänner und Soldaten in der berühmten Lobby Szene sind ja auch nur Menschen, die in ihren Kapseln liegen und von Neo und Trinity ohne Reue getötet werden)
- "They Live", "Terminator", ... => "Mein Nachbar ist ein Terminator/Alien/... ich muss ihn aufhalten"
- Krimis, die potentielle Mörder/Verbrecher mit nötigen Details zur Planung des perfekten Verbrechens beliefern
- Bücher, in denen die verschiedensten Gräueltaten beschrieben werden, wie zB der Bibel
oder schlicht
- Reale Verbrechen, deren Täter bewundert werden 

Und solange Menschen wie Breivik von den Medien eine Bühne geboten wird, die jedem potentiellen Nachahmer klarmacht, daß er so zu seinen 15 Minuten Ruhm kommen kann (und sei es post mortem), solange bringt es nicht das Geringste, über "Killerspiel" Verbote nachzudenken.



> Es gibt Personen, die mit dieser Art Eindrücken nicht umgehen können.


Dann können wir ja direkt die ganze Kultur der Menschheit auf Schlumpfniveau runterskalieren, denn irgendwer kommt mit Eindruck X bestimmt nicht klar.
zB meine Großmutter kommt mit Action und Fantasy Elementen in Filmen nicht klar - also zack: abschaffen ...?
Von zuviel Gewalt fang ich erst gar nicht an - davon hat sie im 2.WK genug mitgekriegt...

"Nicht klarkommen" fängt ja nicht erst bei Gewaltdarstellungen an - hier haben YouTube Nutzer ja schon Probleme damit, wenn jemand auf einer Bühne Klavier spielt und seinen Gedanken freien Lauf lässt...


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Kleine Anmerkung:
Mein EDIT wurde verschluckt. Was ist das denn für ein Mist?!
Ich habe einen längeren Text verfasst als EDIT und der ist auf einmal weg?!  
Das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Olsen84 (20. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher ist das zu verstehen. Aber ein "Vorbild" *kann *alles mögliche sein:
> - die befreiten Menschen in "Matrix", die Terroranschläge auf das System verüben ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste (die Wachmänner und Soldaten in der berühmten Lobby Szene sind ja auch nur Menschen, die in ihren Kapseln liegen und von Neo und Trinity ohne Reue getötet werden)
> - "They Live", "Terminator", ... => "Mein Nachbar ist ein Terminator/Alien/... ich muss ihn aufhalten"
> - Krimis, die potentielle Mörder/Verbrecher mit nötigen Details zur Planung des perfekten Verbrechens beliefern
> ...


 
Find ich nen guten Beitrag, dessen Inhalt ich zu einem großen Teil sogar unterstreichen würde. Und genau deswegen ist allein die Debatte über den Umgang mit gewaltverherrlichenden Medien auch so sinnvoll. Mir ist die aktuelle Situation da viel zu wenig reflektiert. Und ja, auch Filme vom / über den 2.WK können unreflektiert falsche Informationen vermitteln.

Edit: Deine Anstriche benennen übrigens ausschließlich Gewalt in Medien. Auch Bücher und Filme gehören zur Diskussion. Ein Spiel hat eben den "gefährlichen Pluspunkt", Gewalt als angedeutetes Ego zu erleben/durchzuführen. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern das aus psychologischer Sicht von Bedeutung ist.

Edit 2: Von "zack, abschaffen" hab ich mich übrigens ausdrücklich distanziert


----------



## Olsen84 (20. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Mein EDIT wurde verschluckt. Was ist das denn für ein Mist?!
> Ich habe einen längeren Text verfasst als EDIT und der ist auf einmal weg?!
> Das macht keinen Spaß.


 
Bevor ich auf PcGames etwas abschicke, speichere ich es. Mir ist hier auch zu unsicher, ob die Nachricht überhaupt ankommt


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Bevor ich auf PcGames etwas abschicke, speichere ich es. Mir ist hier auch zu unsicher, ob die Nachricht überhaupt ankommt


Ja, das ist klug und so mache ich es bei wirklich langen Texten. 
Aber meistens bin ich dafür zu faul. Passiert ja auch nur sehr selten, dass was "verschwindet". Aber es kommt leider immer noch vor.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (20. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Auch Bücher und Filme gehören zur Diskussion. Ein Spiel hat eben den "gefährlichen Pluspunkt", Gewalt als angedeutetes Ego zu erleben/durchzuführen. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern das aus psychologischer Sicht von Bedeutung ist.



Aber was willst du mit dieser Diskussion bezwecken?
Darüber zu diskutieren bringt unterm Strich genau so viel wie die Diskussion hier im Forum (garnichts).

Ob die Leute dazu ihre Meinung äussern oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Olsen84 (20. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Aber was willst du mit dieser Diskussion bezwecken?
> Darüber zu diskutieren bringt unterm Strich genau so viel wie die Diskussion hier im Forum (garnichts).
> 
> Ob die Leute dazu ihre Meinung äussern oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant.


 
Es ging darum, dass es zu einer Mediendiskussion kommt. Und unsere Medienlandschaft ist durchaus dazu in der Lage, Denkprozesse in Gang zu setzen. Letztendlich ist ein Problem bzw die Debatte um dessen Lösung der Ansatzpunkt für Besserung.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (20. April 2012)

Ich halte nicht viel von "Gonzo-Journalismus"


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2012)

Bei Wikipedia steht ja z.B.:

"Unter dem Pseudonym _Andrew Berwick_ stellte Breivik einen über 1500-seitigen Text mit dem Titel _2083: A European Declaration of Independence_ (2083: Eine Europäische Unabhängigkeitserklärung) zusammen und versandte ihn kurz vor den Anschlägen an 1003 E-Mail-Empfänger."

Wie will er den Text denn geschrieben haben, wenn er angeblich bis zu 16 Stunden am Tag gespielt haben soll? Das ergibt doch schon aus der Sicht überhaupt keinen Sinn 

Und ich hoffe der Kerl bekommt eine richtig harte Strafe. Jemand, der so etwas tut, der sollte nie wieder auch nur einen Fuß in die Freiheit setzen dürfen. Der gehört für immer eingesperrt.


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Deine Anstriche benennen übrigens ausschließlich Gewalt in Medien. Auch Bücher und Filme gehören zur Diskussion.


Ich hab doch Bücher und Filme genannt ...  
Und "Gewalt" ist natürlich das Thema, da "Gewalt" a) DER Kritikpunkt an "Killerspielen" ist und b) die News diesen Faktor als Grundlage hat. 



> Ein Spiel hat eben den "gefährlichen Pluspunkt", Gewalt als angedeutetes Ego zu erleben/durchzuführen. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern das aus psychologischer Sicht von Bedeutung ist.


 Ich sehe eher eine größere Gefahr bei Filmen: Bei entsprechender Handlung könnte man davon ausgehen, daß Teile der Handlung das echte Leben widerspiegeln und gewisse Eigenschaften der Protagonisten erstrebenswert sind. (zB die Skrupellosigkeit eines Jack Bauer)

Bei einem Spiel hingegen ist a) durch die Präsentation (Es gibt immer noch kein Spiel, bei dem die_ gesamte Spieldarstellung komplett realistisch _wirkt) und b) durch die Steuerung via Maus/Tastatur/Gamepad immer klar, daß das, was dort passiert, nicht die Wirklichkeit darstellt.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. April 2012)

CyberBone schrieb:


> Dieser Mann ist krank und vorallem voll zurechnungsfähig, wehe ein psychologe behauptet nochmal was anderes. Menschen wie er gehören nicht in eine Psychatrie, wo man versucht ihn auf irgendwelchen Wegen zu resozialisieren, sondern direkt in den Knast.


 Ich finde solche Internet-Hobby-Psychologen immer sehr amüsant. Das die Öffentlichkeit vor so jemanden geschützt werden muss ist klar, aber Urteile über seine psychische Verfassung sollte man dann doch lieber Fachleuten überlassen und nicht jemandem der lediglich mal ein par TV-Ausschnitte und News-Texte über dem Täter kennt.

21 Jahre Knast wären ja für so eine Tat auch recht mild (pro Mord ein 1/4 Jahr). In Norwegen gibt es scheinbar auf Massenmord einen Mengenrabatt.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (20. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Es ging darum, dass es zu einer Mediendiskussion kommt. Und unsere Medienlandschaft ist durchaus dazu in der Lage, Denkprozesse in Gang zu setzen. Letztendlich ist ein Problem bzw die Debatte um dessen Lösung der Ansatzpunkt für Besserung.


 
Was genau soll sich bessern? Glaubst du durch die Debatte lässt der eine Mensch unter den restlichen 100Mio. von seiner Geisteskrankheit ab?

Das Problem liegt nicht darin, dass Spiele, Filme und sogar Bücher Menschen in ihrem Handeln beeinflussen, das Problem liegt darin, dass Geisteskranke davon beeinflusst werden können.

Und da der Grossteil der Menschen geistig einer gewissen als gesund definierten Norm Entsprechen, trifft das Problem nur einen sehr geringen Teil der Bevölkerung.

Und da dieser Teil so gering ist, löst sich das Problem in jeder noch so sozialen Demokratie praktisch in Luft auf.


----------



## Zerth (20. April 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Fairer Prozess ist wichtig und muss durchgeführt werden, nur muss das nicht vor den Augen der gesamten Welt passieren und so eine Bühne zur Selbstprofilierung geschaffen werden...


 Sehe ich auch so. Ein öffentlicher Prozess ist genau das, was Brevik wollte. Der Typ ist ideologisch brandgefährlich - weil er eben nicht den üblichen "dummen, einfältigen" Nazi darstellt, wie beispielsweise "unsere" NSU. Das haben scheinbar viele noch nicht erkannt. 

Ich befürchte, wir werden in den nächsten Jahren mehr als nur einen Nachahmungstäter sehen.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klug und so mache ich es bei wirklich langen Texten.
> Aber meistens bin ich dafür zu faul. Passiert ja auch nur sehr selten, dass was "verschwindet". Aber es kommt leider immer noch vor.


 Ich mache es so, Strg A, Strg C. 

Zum Thema, man kann Krank, aber trotzdem zurechnungsfähig sein. Ich schätze er hat eine extreme narzisstische Störung.


> _Im schlimmsten Falle kann eine extreme narzisstische Störung im  Selbstmord enden („Niemand liebt mich, niemand versteht mich...jetzt  werde ich es ihnen zeigen!). Auch viele der schlimmen und schlimmsten  Gewaltverbrechen geschehen aus einer narzisstischen Kränkung heraus_


----------



## UthaSnake (20. April 2012)

Was soll man zu diesem Nazischwein noch sagen?
Unglaublich was der für eine Bühne bekommt....

Mal schauen wann uns die Hollywoodfassung vom Breivik-Fall über die Leinwänder huscht!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2012)

Und wenn man danach geht, von welcher Sache sich ein krankes Hirn Inspirationen holen könnte, dann müsste man ja fast alles verbieten. Dann dürfte man keine Bücher mehr lesen, keine Computerspiele mehr zocken, keine Musik mehr hören...Und auch wenn es darum geht, was man als Waffen nutzen könnte. Dann dürfte man keine Messer mehr in der Küche nutzen, keine Laptops mehr, weil das könnte man jemandem ja auch über die Birne ziehen. Ein krankes Hirn wird immer irgendwas finden, woran es sich aufgeilen und aufpushen kann. Das lässt sich aus logischer Sicht schon gar nicht verhindern.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. April 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Ein öffentlicher Prozess ist genau das, was Brevik wollte. Der Typ ist ideologisch brandgefährlich - weil er eben nicht den üblichen "dummen, einfältigen" Nazi darstellt, wie beispielsweise "unsere" NSU. Das haben scheinbar viele noch nicht erkannt.
> 
> 
> Ich befürchte, wir werden in den nächsten Jahren mehr als nur einen Nachahmungstäter sehen.


 Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mitbekommen, dass man ihn als Helden feiert. Selbst radikale Anhänger brauner Ideologien können mit diesem "seltsamen Vogel" nicht viel anfangen. Aber der durchschnittliche Terrorist, kann sicher noch viel von so jemanden lernen, bei der Erfolgsquote.


----------



## Zerth (20. April 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mitbekommen, dass man ihn als Helden feiert. Selbst radikale Anhänger brauner Ideologien können mit diesem "seltsamen Vogel" nicht viel anfangen. Aber der durchschnittliche Terrorist, kann sicher noch viel von so jemanden lernen, bei der Erfolgsquote.


 Das liegt daran, weil Brevik ideologisch überhaupt kein "Nazi" ist. Wenn man mal seine Ausführungen verfolgt hat, ist sein Weltbild weder rassistisch noch "expansionistisch" (dh. ich will XY erobern). Statt dessen wünscht er sich eine Art böses Spiegelbild der EU. Dh. ein freies, "christliches" Europa ohne Einwanderung aus anderen Kulturkreisen. Könnte man als Euro-Nationalismus 2.0 beschreiben. 

Seinen Massenmord wird wohl jeder vernünftige Mensch verurteilen. Sein ideologisches Grundgerüst trifft dagegen genau einen Nerv der Zeit und wird wahrscheinlich von einer nicht kleinen Menge an Europäern geteilt - man muss nur mal ein Blick auf einschlägige Seiten werfen (youtube, Kommentare unter Artikeln etc.) Und wie man aus dem Interview seinen US-"Fans" entnehmen konnte, hat er wohl mehr als nur ein paar Bewunderer. Und es werden durch diesen öffentlichen Prozess sicher nicht weniger. Da brauchen nur ein paar halbwegs fähige Spinner bei sein, und schon gibt es die nächsten Anschläge.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. April 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mitbekommen, dass man ihn als Helden feiert.


 
In dem Spiegel-Artikel den ich auf Seite 3 verlinkt habe ist die Rede von "hunderten Briefen" voller Unterstützung die Breivik während seiner Haft zugeschickt bekommen hat. Es gibt eben leider doch ziemlich viele Leute die für diese Art von Ideologie empfänglich sind.


----------



## powermax90 (20. April 2012)

das musste ja mal wieder sein..
dauert keine 2 Tage bis wieder ein neues Killerspielverbot kommt. 

Ich find das so lächerlich. Durch Spiele lernt man nicht töten... als könnte man mit einer Waffe umgehen wenn man Call of Duty oder Battlefield gespielt hat! So ein quatsch. Nur Erfahrung an der richtigen reellen Waffe kann einen die nötige Erfahrung bringen. Auch lehren Spiele nicht wie man Sprengsätze baut...

aber wie immer werden dann die armen Spieler wovon immerhin 99,99% keine Ammokläufer sind bestraft weil ein paar wenige von Millionen einmal im Jahr meinen sie müssten alle abknallen.

Da kann man ja auch gleich Raucher, die öffentlich rauchen ins gefängnis stecken weil sie ja langsam alleum sich herum durch passivrauchen töten und das um den Faktor 30 höher als bei Ammokläufen oder Breviks Wahnsinn...

ich find das so lächerlich.

Aber wie die Erfahrung zeigt wird es schon in den nächsten Tagen wieder zu Verbotsforderungen kommen


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2012)

Breivik hat definitiv eine Störung, er sieht die Welt krankhaft anders, als sie in Wahrheit ist, eine Art shizophrener Verfolgungswahn. Aber trotzdem kann er schuldfähig sein, denn selbst wenn jemand überzeugt davon ist, dass um ihn herum nur zB böse Feinde sind, ist eine solche Tat am Ende bewusst durchgeführt worden, allein die ganze Planung spricht eben genau dafür - ob die Opfer dann unschuldige Teenager oder wirklich böse Feinde waren, spielt dann keine Rolle für seine Schuld. Nur wenn sein Wahn so tiefgreifend ist, dass er unfähig war, anders zu handeln (zB so was wie Stimmen im Kopf, die man nicht loswird, oder wenn er in jeden Einzelfall nachgewiesenermaßen davon überzeugt war, dass sein Opfer gerade in Tötungsabsicht mit einem Messer auf ihn zurennt oder so was), wäre er schuldunfähig.

Und so oder so: es geht im Endeffekt eh nicht darum, dass und wie lange er für seine Tat büßt, sondern es geht darum, wie lange man ihn wegsperrt, weil er gefährlich ist - die 21 Jahre sind da halt theoretisch das Höchstmaß, aber auch in Norwegen kann (und wird) man ihn dann weiterhin in Gewahrsam behalten, bis er schwarz wird.

Die beste Strafe für ihn wäre, dass man ihn in einen Trakt nur mit "Ausländern" einsperrt, aber vermutlich gibt es in Norwegen ganz entgegen seines Wahns in Wahrheit kaum "ausländisch" Straftäter...


btw: ich glaube nicht, dass er wirklich rechts "ist", sondern er ist gestört und hat sich dann einfach nur rechtes Gedankengut als "Heimat" ausgesucht - in den 70er Jahren wäre er vermutlich Linksterrorist geworden, und wenn er in einem muslimisch geprägten Vorort aufgewachsenen wäre, dann wäre er vielleicht auch "Islamist" geworden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. April 2012)

Ich sehe diese Debatte inzwischen ziemlich gelassen. Die Aussage eines Massenmörders kann ja höchstens den Anstoß für eine Diskussion geben. Der Inhalt der Diskussion muss mir ja nicht zwingend gefallen, aber so ist das nunmal mit Meinungsfreiheit 

Auf Grund von Breiviks Aussage wird hier in D sicherlich kein Gesetz entschieden oder irgendwelche sonstigen Regeln eingeführt. Sie ist aber natürlich Munition für diejenigen die sich ohnehin für das Verbot oder Vergleichbares aussprechen. Die Fakten und Erkenntnisse aus den letzten Diskussionen haben jedoch nachwievor Bestand. Man darf sich da nich gleich verrückt machen lassen. Was passieren wird ist, dass es jetzt halt wieder die üblichen Stimmen geben wird, die sich für ein Verbot oder wenigstens eine Einschränkung stark machen auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen Seite dann wiederum die Stimmen die da laut widersprechen. Das beste ist, wenn die ganze Sache in Ruhe und objektiv diskuttiert wird. 
Für uns Spieler bleibt im Prinzip nur, da sachlich zu argumentieren und keinen Shitstorm loszutreten. Dann kommt da auch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit was vernünftiges bei raus.


----------



## Olsen84 (20. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Was genau soll sich bessern? Glaubst du durch die Debatte lässt der eine Mensch unter den restlichen 100Mio. von seiner Geisteskrankheit ab?



Ich rede nicht davon, Geisteskrankheit zu verhindern. Vielmehr geht es wahrscheinlich um das Thema Gewalt ansich, welches nicht genug reflektiert ist. Dabei sind Massenmorde doch nur der Gipfel des Eisberges bzw. die höchstmögliche Ausübungsform von Gewalt und PC-Spiele der aktuelle Trend, solche Debatten überhaupt ins Rollen zu bringen. Gleiche Diskussionen gab es, als Bücher die Welt eroberten. Gewaltverherrlichung über die Medien gibt es bereits auf dem Schulhof zwischen 5. Klässlern. Sei das über Pornografie, Videos oder eben Spiele, die für die Altersklassen eigentlich nicht zumutbar sind. Und über jedes neue Medium können immer neuere Inhalte bzw Formen von Gewalt an den Mann gebracht werden. Deswegen finde ich die Diskussion darüber, welche Darstellungsformen es denn unbedingt geben muss, recht angebracht. Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis wir Videospiele über eine Brille erleben und dazu akrobatische Körperbewegungen im eigenen Wohnzimmer fabrizieren, ohne dabei Maus/Tastatur als letzten "Halt in der Realität" verwenden zu müssen. Die Schwelle zwischen Realität und Spiel schwindet immer mehr. Warum nicht jetzt schon anzweifeln und diskutieren, ob es eben wirklich Spiele geben muss, die einem alle Freiheiten lassen, keinerlei Grenzen mehr setzen oder im besten Fall moralisch fragwürdige Handlungen per Belohnungssystem herauskitzeln? Die Erziehung in einer Demokratie ist eben auch durch Grenzen gekennzeichnet - nicht durch Verwahrlosung, was fälschlicherweise zu oft mit "Meinungsfreiheit" verwechselt wird.




Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt nicht darin, dass Spiele, Filme und sogar Bücher Menschen in ihrem Handeln beeinflussen, das Problem liegt darin, dass Geisteskranke davon beeinflusst werden können.
> 
> Und da der Grossteil der Menschen geistig einer gewissen als gesund definierten Norm Entsprechen, trifft das Problem nur einen sehr geringen Teil der Bevölkerung.
> 
> Und da dieser Teil so gering ist, löst sich das Problem in jeder noch so sozialen Demokratie praktisch in Luft auf.


 
Anfällig sind doch nicht nur "Geisteskranke", wie du sie so schön betitelst  Anfällig sind Menschen mit geringer Bildung, geringem sozialen Netzwerk, von Schicksalsschlägen betroffene, Mittellose / Frustrierte oder Kinder bzw. jene, die den geistigen Stand eines Kindes nie abgelegt haben usw. Das ist keine kleine Zahl der Bevölkerung. Allein das Bewusstsein, aktiv gegen unreflektierte Gewaltdarstellung und deren praktische Umsetzung vorzugehen, kann durch Killerspieldebatten geprägt werden - und sei es eben nur für eine kleine Zahl derer, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen - wie wir soeben im Forum  Die Frage ist also: Warum können die "Geisteskranken" von solchen Spielen überhaupt beeinflusst werden? Wie - zum Henker - sind sie überhaupt an die Ware gekommen? Oder muss es eben wirklich sein, dass es derartige Formen der Gewaltdarstellung überhaupt gibt? Ich persönlich wäre bspw. bereit, mich mit weniger Blut in Spielen abzugeben. Das ist für mich kein Kriterium, um Spannung / Freude erleben zu können. Und ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass Spiele einen besonders hohen Aufklärungscharakter haben. Aber da streiten sich noch die Götter.


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, weil Brevik ideologisch überhaupt kein "Nazi" ist. Wenn man mal seine Ausführungen verfolgt hat, ist sein Weltbild weder rassistisch noch "expansionistisch" (dh. ich will XY erobern). Statt dessen wünscht er sich eine Art böses Spiegelbild der EU. Dh. ein freies, "christliches" Europa ohne Einwanderung aus anderen Kulturkreisen. Könnte man als Euro-Nationalismus 2.0 beschreiben.



ich bin kein extremismus-experte, aber ein rassist ist breivik natürlich schon.
nur ein nazi, oder zumidest das, was wir darunter verstehen, das ist er mit absoluter sicherheit nicht. 



> Sein ideologisches Grundgerüst trifft dagegen genau einen Nerv der Zeit und wird wahrscheinlich von einer nicht kleinen Menge an Europäern geteilt



das ideologische grundgerüst für solche taten liefern anzug-rassisten wie sarrazin und co. 
dessen pamphlet wurde bekanntlich millionenfach verkauft. anhänger einer solchen geisteshaltung scheint es auch in unserer mitte also mehr als genug zu geben.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (20. April 2012)

Breivik erreicht genau das was er möchte: Aufmerksamkeit!
Und diese Aufmerksamkeit möchte er mit allen Mitteln erhalten. Er möchte seine Vorstellungen verbreiten. Und indem er möglichst viele Leute verärgert und versucht Konflikte loszutreten (und das ja anscheinend auch schafft) möchte er seine Idee eines besseren Europas (ich lehne seine Idee ab) möglichst vielen Menschen näher bringen.
Er sollte meiner Meinung nach in eine geschlossene Psychatrie mit ständiger Überwachung eingewiesen werden. Das ist schliesslich eine Sache die er nicht möchte. 
Er hat selbst gesagt, dass er dies fürchtet, da er dann womöglich an Glaubwürdigkeit verliert.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. April 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, weil Brevik ideologisch überhaupt kein "Nazi" ist. Wenn man mal seine Ausführungen verfolgt hat, ist sein Weltbild weder rassistisch noch "expansionistisch" (dh. ich will XY erobern). Statt dessen wünscht er sich eine Art böses Spiegelbild der EU. Dh. ein freies, "christliches" Europa ohne Einwanderung aus anderen Kulturkreisen. Könnte man als Euro-Nationalismus 2.0 beschreiben.
> 
> Seinen Massenmord wird wohl jeder vernünftige Mensch verurteilen. Sein ideologisches Grundgerüst trifft dagegen genau einen Nerv der Zeit und wird wahrscheinlich von einer nicht kleinen Menge an Europäern geteilt - man muss nur mal ein Blick auf einschlägige Seiten werfen (youtube, Kommentare unter Artikeln etc.) Und wie man aus dem Interview seinen US-"Fans" entnehmen konnte, hat er wohl mehr als nur ein paar Bewunderer. Und es werden durch diesen öffentlichen Prozess sicher nicht weniger. Da brauchen nur ein paar halbwegs fähige Spinner bei sein, und schon gibt es die nächsten Anschläge.


 Gut damit hätten wir die neue radikale Strömung der "Euzis"

Er mag sich ja ein par Fans mit seiner Idee des bereinigten Europas gemacht haben und einige heißen die Tat auch gut, aber eine solche Sache nachzuahmen ist etwas anderes. Er hat sich mit Sicherheit keinen Gefallen damit getan die Tat zu überleben und seine wirren Botschaften vor Gericht vorzutragen, da er und sein 1500 seitigen Pamphlet von der Staatsanwältin völlig demontiert werden und er nun da steht wie ein dummes, rumdrucksendes Kind. Mal schauen wie viele Fans er am Ende des Prozesses noch hat, wenn er völlig der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben wurde. Wäre er bei seinen Anschlägen gestorben und hätte eine deutlich kürze, klarere Botschaft mit weniger Angriffsfläche hinterlassen, hätte er ein größeres Potential zum Märtyrer.


----------



## anon85 (22. April 2012)

Nein Bitte nicht wieder diese Diskussionen -.- dann werden bald wieder total angargierte dumme Politiker das aufschnappen und ahhhh nein verdammt ich dachte das hat alles endlich mal ein ende -.- 

wenn man durch pcspiele wirklichbesser werden sollte in kp was dann  müsste ich ja ein ass in fussball, eishockey,golf, autorennen und allem anderen sein.Ahhh Stop bevor das wieder richtig ausartet!!!


----------



## JCFR (23. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Den Schlag ins Gesicht bekommt ein jeder, der sich diesen Beitrag durchlesen muss! Natürlich wird es die Debatte um "Killerspiele" erneut auf den Tisch rufen und genau das ist auch gut so!
> 
> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass sich der Großteil der selbsternannten "gebildeten Klasse" noch immer nicht im Klaren zu sein scheint, warum es derartige Debatten überhaupt gibt. Dieser Massenmörder ist krank. Das merkt man nicht nur an seinem Handeln auf freiem Fuß, sondern mit jeder neuen Info, die es zu diesem Thema aufzuschnappen gibt. Er hat psychisch/geistig Probleme - und zwar nicht zu knapp. Wo diese Probleme entstanden sind, ist für viele erst einmal nebensächlich. Ob die Gesellschaft selbst oder eben seine direkte Umgebung damit in Verbindung gebracht werden muss, ist offensichtlich egal. Hauptsache wir hinterfragen nicht und nieten den Kerl einfach um... Denn Tod mit Tod zu beantworten ist schließlich die Definition von Gerechtigkeit... Ich kann da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!
> 
> ...



Killerspiele, Killerspiele, Killerspiele...
Ich kann's nicht mehr hören! ich sehe schon, wer sich hier als Teil der "gebildeteren Klasse" sieht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ERstaunlich, dass die KZ-Aufseher ihr Werk ohne CoD-Ausbildung durchziehen konnten. MANN... und das in einer Welt wo Filme wie SAW (von denen der Erste bereits überflüssig war) im Fernsehen gezeigt werden dürfen.

Was die Gerechtigkeit betrifft: DIE WIRD ES IN DIESER WELT NIE GEBEN!!!!! Begreif das, du Naivling! 
Selbst WENN der Kerl krank ist, so gibt's für diese Art Krankheit keine Heilung... und eine Krankheit kann auch keine Universale Entschuldigung sein. Wenn Doofheit nicht vor Strafe schützt, warum aoll es dann Wahnsinn? 
Ich sehe es pragmatisch: Breivik ist ein Kerl, der NIE bereuen wird, sich NIE ändern wird, seine Taten NIE gutmachen kann und es auch nicht WILL. Warum soll die GEsellschaft, auf die Er scheißt, ihn ein leben lang mit durch füttern? Weil wir ach so zivilisiert sind? Ist das Gerechtigkeit? 
Ich habe auch nicht für die Todesstrafe plädiert, ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass mir in diesem Fall eine Haftstrafe für 25Jahre mit Bewährung ZU MILDE erscheint. ich habe auch keine Lösung parat, aber ich bin mir zielmich sicher, dass es den Überlebenden und den Angehörigen nicht  behaglich wäre, sollten sie Breivikk nach 20 Jahren an der Wursttheke begegnen, wohl wissend, dass der Kerl noch immer keine seiner Taten bereut. 

Das Problem bei der Diskusion über "Gewalt in den Medien" ist, dass am Ende immer irgendein alteingesessener Bonze meint, ein Verbot sei von Nöten, obwohl er mit dem  Themeninhalt soviel am hut hat, wie eine Kuh mit Quantenphysik. Entweder das, oder  derUSK wird unnötig verschärft. 
Wie leben in einem Land, in dem es ohnhein schon ein Wust an Gesetzen und Regelungen gibt (60% der Weltliteratur  im Fachbereich Jura kommt aus Deutschland), aber ein paar Freiheiten sollte man den Bürgern schon lassen.  
Ein CoD, BF3 oder sonstiger Shooter löst keinen Tötungswunsch aus oder verstärkt ihn...  und nur weil ich am PC eine IL2-Sturmovik fliegen kann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass mir dies im realen Leben auch gelingt. 
Es sind nicht die MEdien, die Gewalttäter schaffen, es ist die Gesellschaft.


----------

